# 70 Judge considering new home.



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I am new here. I currently own a 1970 Judge and have been considering getting rid of it. The car does need to be restored, but it is a PHS documented REAL Judge with 22 options. I thought of trading it for a Harley, and then I thought I would sell it. I find myself in a quandry though. I am finding that these things are just not that easy to get your hands on anymore. So what do you guys think? I know if I sell it I will likely never own another one. Which is not a good thing. But I don't know that I will ever have the time to give it the love it deserves. So that is my issue.

Brian


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sounds to me like you do not want to part with the car. I would forget about the Harley and put time and money into the Judge. These cars are bringing in big bucks and there are plenty of buyers for these cars in any condition. So, if you really want that Harley, you need to figure out what dollar amount you would take for the car and not say at a later date you sold it to cheap. Good Luck either way.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dont sell. and welcome


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

I realy don't want to sell it. But I find myself lacking the place to break it down. I have a ton of parts that I have aquired for the car over the last 5 or 6 years. Some of which are not to easy to get your hands on. However I still need quite a bit to do the restoration. And that is another thing that I am not to sure about doing. Seems like a lot to get involved with. And I have no idea where to even start. I know they are bringing big money for the real thing. I had a guy the other day offer me $5000 for it site unseen. Not anywhere near what I am willing to sell it for. But still not a bad offer for something the guy hadn't even seen. My guess is he knew what he could get for it if it were restored realy well. So now I have to get my mind around keeping it or selling it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PICS!!!!!!!!................ I'd love to see pics of it.....

Love those Judges...... What ya want for it, as it sits?


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

That is a hard question to answer, as I am not 100% sure what it is worth. I know $5000 would NOT buy it. I will just keep it for that. Hence why I was considered tradeing it for a Harley. That would be WAY more tempting to me than cash, as I don't realy need that per say. I don't have PICS, but could get some taken if needed. The good thing about the car is it is not a sitting in a junk yard state. It is a whole car. The Ram air system was removed, but the original ram air hood is still intact. As is the original spoiler. It also has some real cool options. Tilt steering, formula wheel, dome lamp with reading lamps, remote drivers mirror, trunk light, floor mats, as well as a few other things I can't remember. There were 22 options in all, not including the ones standard on the 70 Judge. I would have to get the build sheet to tell you all that it had. And that is in a storage right now. I know exactly where it is. But I don't have my hands on it right now. The bad thing is it took me about 3 years to find a real one. And it is like so many storys go. I found it in the front yard of a house in BFE Oklahoma. Bad thing was the guy KNEW what it was. So it wasn't cheap. The guy horded old cars, and had a Judge for every year they were build. The 69 was restored, and get this, was in a barn of all places. The 70 was the only one that was not restored, so he was willing to let it go. Hence how I got it.


----------



## pricejo (Aug 29, 2005)

*Location*

If you are interested in selling the car, please email back. By the way, what state / city are you in?


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. You can send me a private message, or an e-mail with an offer if you so desire. I'm still thinking about the whole thing. So I am still not to sure. For the right price, yes I would likely let it go. But like I said, it would have to eb the RIGHT price offered.


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

Pricejo,

I sent you an e-mail. Let me know if you got it. 

On a side note I spoke to a body man yesterday about doing a few repairs. He said we can look at it soon to see what it is going to cost. That will determine if I keep it or not, unless I get and offer I can't refuse. Which I doubt is going to happen. So it looks like I might just keep it, and start working on it. Nice car, and well optioned.


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh and I remembered a few more of its options. This baby was pretty hard loaded. This is what I can remember without looking at the build sheet.

Power disk brakes front
Air conditioning
Rear window defrost
dome lamp with reading lamp assembly
rear speakers
floor mats
safe-T-track rear end
tilt steering
remote mirror drivers side
trunk light
light under the hood
rally guages
formula steering wheel
cordova top (YUCK)
of course the Judge option
Ram air
Rally wheels
door edge guards
bucket seats with console
ram air 3 engine
automatic transmition

That is all I can remeber. There is more than that, but I will have to go get the build sheet to list everything it had on it. Rest assured it was a very nice car when it was new. It was Orbit Orange with Sandle wood interior as new, with a Sandle wood cordova top. The Cordova top was removed some time ago, and is no longer on the car. Thank god. I wish I could have seen it new. Short of the Cordova top, I bet it was a beautifull car. The interesting thing is it was sold here in OKlahoma, and has been here every since. I know it has been painted 3 different colors, and it currently white. But you can still see the original orbit orange it places. Which is a color I do not care for. I was going to paint it blue. I know you guys will hate me for changing the color. But for now IT IS MINE! Just kidding.


----------



## Buzzin Brian (Apr 30, 2006)

Well it may have found a new home afterall. Not sure as of yet, because it is not a done deal yet. But I guess I decided to sell in the end. I will miss her for sure.


----------

